# Cannot connect car to wifi network



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

So I was tinkering about and though I would try an connect the car to my house wifi

However when I go to wifi settings I can select hotspot but hotspot & client is greyed out

Do I need to switch something on to enable client mode for the MMI?

Works perfectly as a hotspot and my phone etc can connect


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

it has to be always available but, check if, clicking the option button on the data sim menu (online setting then data/sim I don't remember) if app wifi are allowed or check the other options...otherwise try a reset


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

mjhamilton said:


> So I was tinkering about and though I would try an connect the car to my house wifi
> 
> However when I go to wifi settings I can select hotspot but hotspot & client is greyed out
> 
> ...


This is the same on mine (I have tech pack and connect). Never really bothered me as I only need the car to be a hotspot.

I guess this is effectively internet sharing, which is a complex beast (You connect to the WiFi network then share that onwards to other clients)


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

if you connect the car to a wifi, you can't share the connection with other clients..
you can only share the connection from the sim in the car


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

mjhamilton said:


> So I was tinkering about and though I would try an connect the car to my house wifi
> 
> However when I go to wifi settings I can select hotspot but hotspot & client is greyed out
> 
> ...


I am glad you asked this question but call me thick I still don't understand what setting connects to a home network router?


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

I have done a reset and found the option

I can only select 'hotspot' which of course allows other devices to use the car as a network router and connect to the Internet via the MMI SIM

The other option is there but greyed out and just won't select


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

mjhamilton said:


> I have done a reset and found the option
> 
> I can only select 'hotspot' which of course allows other devices to use the car as a network router and connect to the Internet via the MMI SIM
> 
> The other option is there but greyed out and just won't select


My other option is greyed out since the Sim was installed.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

mjhamilton said:


> I have done a reset and found the option
> 
> I can only select 'hotspot' which of course allows other devices to use the car as a network router and connect to the Internet via the MMI SIM
> 
> The other option is there but greyed out and just won't select


If you have the cable you can check the option but I think is standard since you bought the car!


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Matrix said:


> mjhamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I have done a reset and found the option
> ...


I've not tried sans SIM... maybe that's the answer

I will try tomorrow


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Good..never checked with the sim inserted but maybe the menu will comes on only when you are without sim and its connection..


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Kind of makes sense - with the SIM in you're an autonomous hotspot and with it removed you need to connect to the Internet via wifi or your phone SIM


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I've used both functions and I remember, when I was using the hotspot with my iPhone, I didn't have the sim inserted and the menu was available..hoping that for you!


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Matrix said:


> mjhamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I have done a reset and found the option
> ...


I had this problem too:

After setting up my SIM card and mucking about with settings, found that I had done something that greyed out "client and hotspot".

Found that if I turned off the SIm module (Data module, from memory), then I could turn it (client and hotspot) back on, then restart SIM usage again.

MMI phone connection still patchy to start on IOS (with phone as hotspot), but does work.

Connecting MMI to the car's hotspot works 100%, but don't necessarily want to use car's data for MMI.

Either way, can get it working.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

S$;y I forgot that option!! Yes there is "deactivate data module" .. But why did you end there?!


----------

